# Do you use base and top coats?



## NotAVampireLvr (Jun 20, 2011)

Just curious to see who uses a base and top coat? I was surprised to see that there are people who don't do this... many of them gurus... and then I hear them complaining about chipping polish, etc.

I just assumed the only way to avoid chipping was to use a top coat... and that a base coat will help manicures last longer... that's been my experience anyway.

Thoughts?


----------



## Diava (Jun 20, 2011)

OPI Nail Envy and Seche Vite every time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (unless its holo or matte)


----------



## DreamWarrior (Jun 20, 2011)

Nail Tek and Sech Vite!  Sometimes, just Nail Tek - when I dont feel like color.


----------



## jeanarick (Jun 20, 2011)

I use Avon No Chip Base coat and Avon Speed Dry Top Coat.  I've been using these for years and occasionally I venture out and try something different but I always come back to these because they're great and priced well.


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 20, 2011)

I chose other because it depends on my mood and if I'm doing a full manicure or a quick one. Full manicures = base coat while a quick mani = me being lazy and skipping it. lol


----------



## magosienne (Jun 20, 2011)

Yes, always both, i hate stained nails and when i have a good looking manicure i don't want it to get ruined, i have tomboyish manners so a top coat _is_ necessary !  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I can't wear nail polish at work, but i apply a coat of base to protect them from cleaning products.


----------



## Maris Crane (Jun 20, 2011)

I can see skipping base coat. Unfortunately, I wear a lot of deeper nail colours, and my nails are pretty weak, quite ridged, and the top half are pretty stained from years of wear without base coat. I didn't think it was all that nessecary for a very long time. Top coat I can't understand skipping. These people must have a tonne of patience if they're willing to let their nails dry without a fast-dry top coat. For anyone who cares: Base: Essie Protein Base Coat + Spa Ritual Ridge Filling primer layered over. Top: Recently, Essie Good to Go. Easier to find, and works just as well as SV.


----------



## SassyAuburn (Jun 20, 2011)

When I wear a base coat, my nail color seems to "peel" faster. So I don't wear a base coat. I do treat them with a balm to keep them fresh and strong though.

I always wear a top coat. Sally Hansen's Diamond Shine I think it's called. It's the best!


----------



## AmourAnnette (Jun 20, 2011)

Absolutely!!

I use OPI Nail Envy and CND Stickey as base coats (together), and either Seche Vite or CND Speedey for top coat (depending on whether or not I'm doing nail art, in which case, if I am, I use CND Speedey, because Seche Vite isnt that great to use over completely dry polish)

Speaking of which, somehow my almost-brand new CND Speedey bottle that I've only use like twice magically broke last night. Didn't fall or anything. Just broke, and then got knocked on it's side somehow and spilled everywhere.... Twilight Zone!


----------



## kayjay (Jun 20, 2011)

Right now I use Sally Hansen Double Duty for the base coat and Seche Vite top coat. This combo works well for me. I want to try the zoya color lock system at some point though.


----------



## LucyLuvsHolos (Jun 20, 2011)

Yeah I do. I use Seche Clear, CND Stickey &amp; OPI Natural Nail Base Coat. Lately I've been using the OPI base coat more than the other 2. For a top coat I use Seche Vite.


----------



## divadoll (Jun 20, 2011)

I definitely notice the difference between top coat and no top coat.  My nails dry way faster so I don't damage them as easily.  I use the one from Sally's beauty.  I also got the base coat too but I can go without that.


----------



## LucyLuvsHolos (Jun 20, 2011)

Oh yeah I also use beauty secrets top coat.. i bought the little one, but i went through it so fast i bought the big one. i use every once in awhile.


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (Jun 20, 2011)

I use a base coat to prevent staining on my nails.  But I only use a top coat occasionally... like after Konad stamping, or after Shatter polish - and that's to seal in the design and make it shiny.

I thought Seche Vite was bad for you?  lol  I heard that somewhere. 

Does top coat make THAT much of a difference?


----------



## divadoll (Jun 21, 2011)

To me it makes a huge difference.  I actually could use that washroom, take off my belt, unbutton/button my fly in under 20 min after I applied polish without any damage!!!  Without, I'd have to do the peepee dance for probably another 20min


----------



## llehsal (Jun 21, 2011)

I simply put a clear polish as my top coat and I'm fine.  I do the same as a base coat. No biggie for me.


----------



## NotAVampireLvr (Jun 21, 2011)

No way I could go without top coat!!!! When I use both base and top coat my manicures last forever. I'm on day 4 of a manicure right now and I probably won't have to switch out for another day or two... and its not expensive polish either... Revlon Base, Sinful Colors polish, and Sally Super Shine top coat.  Earlier this month I was amazed at some polishes and how long they were lasting... and I honestly think its the use of base and top coat... not the actual polishes.  I am super hard on my nails.


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (Jun 21, 2011)

I went out and bought Seche Vite today... lol! 

I'll do my nails tonight and see if I notice a difference.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## NotAVampireLvr (Jun 22, 2011)

what is seche vite? Off to google... I've never heard of it until posting here.


----------



## BethanyBliss (Jun 22, 2011)

Orly Nail Armor as a base (2 coats) and Seche Vite top coat.  Every time.


----------

